# work in NW washington state?



## brian660 (Jan 10, 2006)

i`m looking for work out there, i`ll be back out there in february. I dont have any experience logging although i`ve dropped alot of tree`s doing land clearing for residential and commercial construction, i`m a hard worker with a class A cdl, can run alot of equipment and can maintain,diagnose and repair them as well along with welding experience.

and since it seems like alot of ad`s on here looking for employee`s ask about drugs and licenses and insanity....

I dont do drugs
I dont drink on the job or show up hungover
I have a license (class A)
i`m somewhat sane


----------



## amundson_cj (Feb 23, 2006)

*All American Arborists LLC - AAA Tree*

We are looking for a groundsman who is eager to learn the business. We train from Sales to Climbing and are a small family owned business located in Renton Washington. We do contract work about 1/4 of the time, so there are small amounts of travel within the State.

We would be interested in speaking with you about an open groundsman position. Pay is DOE but we pay everyone more than the standard TCIA Hourly Rates from the 2005 year. This opportunity would turn into an immediate Lead position if everything works out.

Please give us a call if you would like to discuss further. (425) 271-4613


----------

